# Cold sore question please read - very upset!!!!!



## megangrohl

I am a hsv1 carrier - I got my first cold sore when I was young. Just about an hour ago I noticed a tiny red dot on my lip so I have started treating it just in case that's what it is. My question is - is this dangerous for lily? She will be 4 months in 2 weeks. 

I know it is dangerous for a newborn to have it. But I read that if I am a carrier of the virus that my baby may not get it for the first 6 months because of the antibodies I have and passed onto her. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow bUt I wanted to see what everyone else thinks? 

Any thoughts please? I am so upset and worrying so bad that she is going to die :(


----------



## Kristin52

She will not die.
Just don't kiss her face or hands, and use Sanitizer at all times. 

Not sure what more to say, because I never had cold sores. But I'm sure that's pretty good advice!


----------



## megangrohl

They're Contagious for a few days before the outbreak happens. I've been kissing her on her lips as I always do. And I've read stories where newborns have died from it. So I am freaking out really bad right now.


----------



## hotslinthesun

You're right about it being rare for babies under 6 months to get cold sores because of the antibodies being passed on. Also, the risk is generally in younger babies less than 3 months old that develop a lesion on their mouth (and even then the risk of the virus spreading to other parts of the body is low). I would let your doctor know if she develops a sore on her mouth but try to relax and avoid kissing her until the cold sore is healed.


----------



## CanadaMom

This is a big fear of mine too, I've always gotten cold sores since childhood. I thought I was getting one a few days after bringing lo home from the hospital and I had been kissing his lips.
I hope the dr is able to give you some reassurance. I do recall reading that it was mostly a concern in newborns under 3 months but I know it is still worrying. 
I'm always paranoid now and so have stopped kissing his lips :cry:


----------



## Fascination

She's not going to die! Avoid kissing her, wash your hands a lot, keep a bottle of hand sanitizer nearby and you can buy these clear little stickers for cold sores, Compeed patches I think they're called, which might put your mind at ease in case she grabs your face or you accidentally touch your lips. X


----------



## yumosh

It can't be that serious otherwise midwives & drs would warn us during pregnancy. Right? I've not seen any literature that says your baby will die from cold sores. Go to DR to ease your mind. I'm sure it's ok. X


----------



## megangrohl

Thn x everyone. You've eased my mind. Will call dr in the AM.


----------



## hulahoop09

I get cold sores often and just have as little contact with lo (no kissing etc) as you can, clean hands and try to avoid touching your lip. I was told they are most contagious when weeping etc.

xx


----------



## megangrohl

Thnx. Well today the red dot doesn't look like its there so fingers crossed its not one.


----------



## Skye1

I get coldsores all the time, specially after the birth as I was run down. My babys 14mths old now and never caught one from me :thumbup:

I used the coldsore patches - that was if I do forget and kiss her at least its covered up


----------



## amore

Megan you are correct that neo-natal herpes kills some babies, as it can cause multiple organ failure etc etc, but this is extremely rare and more of a risk if a mother contracts herpes during the third trimester as the baby will not have immunity. I am not saying this to scare you but because it suprises me that people are unaware of the risks. 

However, as you said, your baby would have recieved antibodies during the womb which provides protection for several months, and more if you are breast feeding. 

I know exactly how you feel, the fear is horrendous. I will tell you a little about my story to hopefully reassure you. I have hsv2 and have had active outbreaks during both of my labours. However, as I have had herpes for 6 years, and both babies would have recieved antibodies, they actively encouraged vaginal delivery. Both my boys were fine and did not catch herpes from me despite having contact with the virus at such a young and vulnerable age. 

I hope that helps honey xx


----------



## megangrohl

Thank u so much for sharing with me. That must be so horrible :-( I'm sorry that you have to deal with that. This makes me feel so much better about my situation.


----------



## special_kala

The cold sore virus can be dangerous to babies in particular newborns but only if their first contact with it is after they have been born.


I've read a lot about this. If you are a carrier and were so when you were pregnant then you will have passed on the antibodies for it so your baby will know what its fighting.

The danger is if its a first outbreak for the mother late in pregnancy or post birth. I'm very funny about people kissing ky girls as babies as it is dangerous sometimes.

Op I would just not kiss lo etc until its cleared up but try not to worry


----------



## LoraLoo

yumosh said:


> It can't be that serious otherwise midwives & drs would warn us during pregnancy. Right? I've not seen any literature that says your baby will die from cold sores. Go to DR to ease your mind. I'm sure it's ok. X

Sorry but you are wrong. One of my close friend lost her 10 day old to a cold sore.

Hun, your baby is fine :hugs::hugs: the cold sore virus is only dangerous if you get your FIRST cold sore late in pregnancy, or just after birth, your baby will have already built up immunity to it xxx


----------



## sam2eb

yumosh said:


> It can't be that serious otherwise midwives & drs would warn us during pregnancy. Right? I've not seen any literature that says your baby will die from cold sores. Go to DR to ease your mind. I'm sure it's ok. X


Babies can die from coldsores. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...over-danger-common-cold-sore-virus-late-.html

If you have been a sufferer of the virus for a long time your baby will have natural immunity for a few months though x


----------



## LoraLoo

sam2eb said:


> yumosh said:
> 
> 
> It can't be that serious otherwise midwives & drs would warn us during pregnancy. Right? I've not seen any literature that says your baby will die from cold sores. Go to DR to ease your mind. I'm sure it's ok. X
> 
> 
> Babies can die from coldsores.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...over-danger-common-cold-sore-virus-late-.html
> 
> If you have been a sufferer of the virus for a long time your baby will have natural immunity for a few months though xClick to expand...

Thats my friend and her baby xx


----------



## megangrohl

Yes they definitely can die from them. So that's what made me freak out but I read the details and the woman must have contracted it late in her pregnancy or after the birth. But Lily is 4 months old in 2 weeks so I don't think she is in that newborn stage anymore?

Anyways, I won't be kissing her until this mark is gone. It's barely visible now but I would rather be safe than have her get it. I got mine when I was a teenager so I've had them for quite a while so my understanding is that she will have the antibodies for the hsv1. Right?


----------



## LoraLoo

megangrohl said:


> Yes they definitely can die from them. So that's what made me freak out but I read the details and the woman must have contracted it late in her pregnancy or after the birth. But Lily is 4 months old in 2 weeks so I don't think she is in that newborn stage anymore?
> 
> Anyways, I won't be kissing her until this mark is gone. It's barely visible now but I would rather be safe than have her get it. I got mine when I was a teenager so I've had them for quite a while so *my understanding is that she will have the antibodies for the hsv1. Right?*

Correct :flower: xx


----------



## megangrohl

LoraLoo said:


> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> Yes they definitely can die from them. So that's what made me freak out but I read the details and the woman must have contracted it late in her pregnancy or after the birth. But Lily is 4 months old in 2 weeks so I don't think she is in that newborn stage anymore?
> 
> Anyways, I won't be kissing her until this mark is gone. It's barely visible now but I would rather be safe than have her get it. I got mine when I was a teenager so I've had them for quite a while so *my understanding is that she will have the antibodies for the hsv1. Right?*
> 
> Correct :flower: xxClick to expand...

Thanks. And I'm sorry to hear about your friend. That is so very sad :(


----------



## LoraLoo

megangrohl said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> Yes they definitely can die from them. So that's what made me freak out but I read the details and the woman must have contracted it late in her pregnancy or after the birth. But Lily is 4 months old in 2 weeks so I don't think she is in that newborn stage anymore?
> 
> Anyways, I won't be kissing her until this mark is gone. It's barely visible now but I would rather be safe than have her get it. I got mine when I was a teenager so I've had them for quite a while so *my understanding is that she will have the antibodies for the hsv1. Right?*
> 
> Correct :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And I'm sorry to hear about your friend. That is so very sad :(Click to expand...

I know, she is beautiful, isnt she? She died 4 days before Eve, its how we met, and supported each other through our losses xx


----------



## megangrohl

Awwww :-( I hate it when there are babies that don't survive. I'm so sorry to hear about both of the losses but it's great you 2 met (in a sad way) because you both were able to give each other the emotional support you need.


----------



## sequeena

I've had 2 since Thomas was born, forgotten both times and missed him by accident. He's fine :)


----------



## BadassMom

amore said:


> Megan you are correct that neo-natal herpes kills some babies, as it can cause multiple organ failure etc etc, but this is extremely rare and more of a risk if a mother contracts herpes during the third trimester as the baby will not have immunity. I am not saying this to scare you but because it suprises me that people are unaware of the risks.
> 
> However, as you said, your baby would have recieved antibodies during the womb which provides protection for several months, and more if you are breast feeding.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, the fear is horrendous. I will tell you a little about my story to hopefully reassure you. I have hsv2 and have had active outbreaks during both of my labours. However, as I have had herpes for 6 years, and both babies would have recieved antibodies, they actively encouraged vaginal delivery. Both my boys were fine and did not catch herpes from me despite having contact with the virus at such a young and vulnerable age.
> 
> I hope that helps honey xx

Thank you so much for sharing your story!! :hugs:


----------



## ngozi79

Hi Ladies, sorry to crash (am in WTT at the moment).

I currently take L-Lysine supplements to prevent coldsores as I have had then since I was a teenager. The Lysine works fine for me, and I only get them now if I forget to take the pills. 

Does anyone have any experience of taking Lysine throughout pregnancy? The bottle doesn't say anything about avoiding it at that time, and I haven't done any real research into it yet. I am worried though about having to stop taking them when I do finally get pregnant. 

Also, I wonder if taking the Lysine through pregnancy will inhibit the antibodies passed on to baby...

Loraloo, so sorry to hear about yours and your friends losses :(


----------



## MeowPurr32

My understanding is no one should be kissing a baby on the mouth (even if you do not currently have a cold sore). Kissing children on the mouth is often what causes people to contract herpes and have to deal with cold sores the rest of their lives. 

Kiss them on the top of their little heads, and then you don't have to worry about passing the virus on to them. Do you really have to kiss your child on the mouth? You have no way to know if your baby is immune. I just don't think it's fair for adults to kiss children on the mouth and risk passing herpes to them. (My opinion.)

I think your baby will be fine, but since you're worried about it, talk to her Pediatrician about the risk, symptoms, etc.


----------



## OmarsMum

Locked at OP's request


----------

